# Highschool Fishing Team



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

I was wondering why we have football, baseball, volleyball, basketball, swimming, track, dancing etc... but we do not have a sport that you could learn at an early age and continue your whole life. I was sitting here thinking that if we had boat companies, fishing pole companies, reel companies get involved in school sports we could have a fishing team in every school, not only would we learn to fish, but the teacher/coach could teach outdoor education, environmental issues, theses teams woudl compete during a season just like any other sport. This is something that boys/girls could compete together. Certain handicap kids could participate. This would benefit the fishing/boating industries, imagine how many more kids would buy stuff when they got older. Please tell me if this is a good idea sn how to we get this in schools. I would be the first one to sign up. I love baseball, but I really love to hunt and fish.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it is a great idea but I can see a few problems. Who will be running the boats? The liability and insurance issue with the boats. Would the school district be buying the boats and the participants buying their own gear? I know there is a high school rodeo association and that is separate from the school (kind of). I think it would be a great program if the politics would be left out of the process of getting it started. 

Here is some green for ya for the idea!!!


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

I think if boat manufactureres need to be involved to sponsor a school, football coaches in the off season, they usually coach other sports, teach health class, coaches drive my brothers bus, why can they not drive a boat. Teach boating safety in class, teach kids to operte a boat safely, I know there would be hurdles, but I am sure football is way more expensive, and more dangerous, think about the football stadiums, where wouoldl you rather have your tax money go to a ffotball stadium or a fishing team. 
Thanks for the green.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I think it is a great idea. I just think it is easier said than done. You never know what they will say unless you ask. I would see what kind of interest there is and if there is enough then take it before the school board.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

They are out there. Just not common.


Google these words (just copy and paste)

high school fishing team


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually... organized competitive bass fishing at the collegiate level is a rapid growing sport. Just recently for the first time ever a scholarship was given to a student for bass fishing. There are major sponsors already supporting it at this level. This will need to continue to grow at the collegiate level before it filters down to the high school level. 

You asked the question -"would you rather have your tax money go to a football stadium or a fishing team?" That really isn't a fair question&#8230; How big of a crowd of community members can you gather as a spectator to a fishing event compared to a football game? That stadium generates revenue that goes directly back to the benefit of the school. Different school clubs take turns running the concession stands and that revenue goes to supporting those clubs. 

The simple fact of the matter is fishing events are not a spectator sport. BASS and FLW Outdoors have tried many and I mean many different approaches to making the events more "fan friendly" but really nothing has been able to elevate it to a NASCAR, PGA or NFL level. The only true fans of the sport are anglers themselves and of the anglers it is mainly the folks who are avid LMB fishermen. 

And while we are speaking of the big league fishing it along with rodeo cowboys are the only true "pay to play" professional sports out there. Those guys pay $5200 per tournament for entry fee and based on a full field the payout is 120%. That means of the $638k that is paid out to the top 50 anglers the anglers themselves funded ~$530k of it and the promoter (BASS) funded ~$108k. Since the fan base is mainly comprised of anglers it is hard to pull in non-endemic sponsors. 

But with all of this being said you might want to go talk with the head FFA instructor for your school. They do have a class for outdoor recreation and there is a proficiency award available for it. But if I remember right the class is mainly revolved around developing land for outdoor recreation use.

But mostly I want to say thank you! It is refreshing to see someone of your age thinking outside of the box!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

X 2.. Buck It is good to see interest, in this direction!


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

If our boat gets finished this weekend I am going fishing with my dad, hopefully I wil have some pictures for everyone to see. I am going to tell my dad to bring the video recorder and I am going to start filming us fishing and want to start a fishing team some how. I just need to tell the right people. Maybe a youth fishing team just for kids. Thank you to everyone on here.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Some colleges have fishing teams but I agree, it would be nice if the kids learned at an early age.


----------



## BusterH (Jan 22, 2010)

when I was a young Eagle Boy Scout we had merit badges for fishing I hope they still do. Boy is this a good way to go get into the outdoors. Hunting, fishing, boating, tracking, woodsmanship just to name a few of the badges I collected over the years until the girls got me off track..... Sill off track for 40 years with this keeper.
Busterh


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

BusterH said:


> when I was a young Eagle Boy Scout we had merit badges for fishing I hope they still do. Boy is this a good way to go get into the outdoors. Hunting, fishing, boating, tracking, woodsmanship just to name a few of the badges I collected over the years until the girls got me off track..... Sill off track for 40 years with this keeper.
> Busterh


I read that the Boy Scouts now have a badge available for video gaming...great...


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

okay here goes my idea and when I get in highschool in 3 years I am doing it. My brother started a frisbee club when he was a senior and all he needed was a teacher to sponsor the club and they had to elect officiers and fill out paperwork and submit to district. They traveled to several schools to have firsbee tournaments on the weekends. My dad will sponsor our team with the boat and I need other kids from other schools to do the same thing, maybe this website will have some other kids that want to do it and then we can meet on wekends and set up a series tournament with a bid trophy and the end of the season. Maybe fish 4-6 differnt lakes itn he area. Conroe, Livingston, summerville, limestone, sam rayburn and then have a big barbecue and hand out prizes. I am goign to make this happen. Start talking toyour friends who have boats and kids and see fi they would sponsor a 2-3 person team from each school int he area. you could have 2 kids per boat with the dad as the guide. This is going to be awesome. We could even expand it to deer hunting gun/bow. just start taling about it a lot. Don't let this thread die. I need everyone's help.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

well I see a problem....at that age I wasn't to interested in fishing. I use to come to livingston at the prime age of 15 and 16....and fishing was not at the top of my agenda. Bikini's, skiing, and beer had them priority's take up.
I have a teenage son....and he's taking after ole dad....bring him to the lake and he could care less about fishing.
I did ski.....skied a lot even went to some tourneys....thats what you do at 16....not sit in a boat and fish all day.
aaaah but I like your style young man....i hope you still have it in 5 more years.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

I just showed think fishing with a girl in a bikini would be better.


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

we live here in Huffman and my son will be a senior this coming school year. They have a fishing club at the high school, but I dont think considered a team ( the school don't fund it) They fish with kayaks mostly, and have friendly competitions with other schools.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I think this is an awesome idea. Wish I had this in school.


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

It would be great, if it can all come together!


----------



## BMCD (Mar 18, 2009)

Might want to check out Katy Bass Masters Youth club. Bass Pro sponsors some of our kids in the highschool age group, and they have a few other sponsors. I helped set this up when I was a member of the KBM club. KBM takes the kids out to all lakes mentioned above for tournaments. There is also the igntion bass youth league, fishies Livingston and Conroe. As for it being a school sponsored event, we recieved a "No way in heck" response when asked if we could do a highschool event.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I will offer my boat and my time...but I do not have any connections or ways to get started with the high schools. I could work with Livingston HS or any HS in the immediate area. Contact me if interested.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I will offer my time and boat also for high schools in our area.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LE, do you have any connections w/LISD or any of the other local schools? 

Together we could really offer an excellent opportunity for kids.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

bueyescowboy said:


> well I see a problem....at that age I wasn't to interested in fishing. I use to come to livingston at the prime age of 15 and 16....and fishing was not at the top of my agenda. Bikini's, skiing, and beer had them priority's take up.
> I have a teenage son....and he's taking after ole dad....bring him to the lake and he could care less about fishing.
> I did ski.....skied a lot even went to some tourneys....thats what you do at 16....not sit in a boat and fish all day.
> aaaah but I like your style young man....i hope you still have it in 5 more years.


I flunked out my senior year of high school 'cause I skipped so much school to go fishing. I still chased skirts all the while also! Not saying it was the right thing to do, but I could have done worse!
I like the idea of high school fishing tems!


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

I used to work at Smithson valley high school. they had a kayak fishing team they competed against other schools in the New Braunfels area and fished in several different places. The kids doing it went big and even had tournament shirts made like the pros. I think that one of the local outfitters supplied the kayaks for the tournaments.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think you have a great idea but as others have noted it requires a lot of organization and support to help an idea like this one become a reality. You need a starting place, you may want to think about Scouting as that starting place. It is an exisiting organization that lends itself to attracting a group of interested kids. In addition to the regular scouting program and their outdoor activities, you could organize an Explorer group around fishing. My son had a great time in an Explorer Group involved with sailing. They had full time access to three sail boats on Lake Conroe. Unless things have changed since he was involved Explorer groups usually are coed.

Good Luck


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Razor's Edge said:


> I think if boat manufactureres need to be involved to sponsor a school, football coaches in the off season, they usually coach other sports, teach health class, coaches drive my brothers bus, why can they not drive a boat. Teach boating safety in class, teach kids to operte a boat safely, I know there would be hurdles, but I am sure football is way more expensive, and more dangerous, think about the football stadiums, where wouoldl you rather have your tax money go to a ffotball stadium or a fishing team.
> Thanks for the green.


But the coaches more than likely dont know the waters. They could get stuck on a reef or something.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> LE, do you have any connections w/LISD or any of the other local schools?
> 
> Together we could really offer an excellent opportunity for kids.


Are you fishing Monday? Let's meet at Beacon Bay or on the water...or somewhere and talk about it. I think I could get us in the door. I have a pretty good raport with John Thompson, the County Judge. I think he would know who to contact at the LISD.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great...this could be really fun. I've met John and talked to him. Very nice fellow. 

Doctor on Monday, how about Tuesday?


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

*That's a great idea but...*

When I was in highschool and went fishing (during school) for some reason or another I would always come back drunk. I don't know if it was the water, sun, or friends but it would always happen.


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

*Texas A&M To Be A First-Ever Sponsor Of Grad And Pro Angler At Major Fishing Events*










COLLEGE STATION, May 28, 2010

http://tamunews.tamu.edu/2010/05/28...-grad-and-pro-angler-at-major-fishing-events/


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I think this is an awesome idea. Wish I had this in school.


Same here.

Razor's Edge - You may have to organize this without having the use of boats, for liability reasons, but you can make it happen. Growing up, I learned how to fish sneaking on to private property and fishing farm ponds(don't do this by the way, it almost turned out badly for us a couple of times), and we caught many nice bass. So maybe getting the use of someone's land might be the way to go. Some companies have private lakes, and I know of a YMCA in N Houston that has one. There would have to be a lot of supervision obviously, but it may be something to think about.

Good luck.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

I am only 11, but as soon as the boat is fixed, I am going to post a challege on here. I don't know a lot about fresh water fishing, but what I do know is fishing is better than sitting at home. My dad said he would take me to the lake and meet up with some other kids who want to fish. Our boat is a bay boat, but it has a nice trolling motor and it can catch fish, shallow water, great thing is I can bring some friends. maybe those of you who volunterred your boat can invite some kids to join us. I know of aobut 10 kids I could bring and maybe you could put them on one of your boats. Maybe offer a free fishign trip to the winner of a samll tournament. My dad loves to be on the water and so do I. My dad knows the superintendant of Klein, myabe get him to go with us. I just want to fish, and if I don't make the highschool baseball team then at least I would have something to fall back on, amd the kids who don't play some sport could do this. the class could teach hunting in the fall and fishing in the spring. I have learned more at my deer lease and in m dads boat then most kids my age/. Most kids all they know is the xbox or computer, i play on these but would rather fish and hunt. Again I am only 11, and cannot get this goign by myself. but we need to get the word out to everyone and enough people talk about it then it can happen. My brother wrestled for Klein Oak and only a few schools in texas have wrestling, but more sign up everyday. There is a lot more chance of getting hurt doing that than fishing. I saw two broken arms in one tournament. Every football game I have been to always has an ambulance in the back of the end zone, never saw an ambulance at a fishing tournament. If we can learn to fish now then when we grow up more people will buy fishing stuff and boats, the boat companies need to sponsor this. It will only benefit them in teh long run. they can use a boat for a year, then sell it. Thanks to everyone for posting on here, this is the best!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Great...this could be really fun. I've met John and talked to him. Very nice fellow.
> 
> Doctor on Monday, how about Tuesday?


Tuesday is fine. I have left a message for John to call me when he gets a chance.


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Well this thread is 8 years old now. 

Check out Texas High School Bass Association 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopy (Jun 6, 2013)

Haven't read all of the responses yet but will give you what I know. I am from Nederland Tx and this school as well as many others around here have a school fishing team. Now even though the teams call themselves "Nederland Fishing Team" for example. All of the ones that I am aware of are truly not sponsored by the school itself. It is a private organization from each district that has organized. Our school looks at grades etc to be allowed to fish. This is my first year that my son will be fishing. Last year I think there were over 500 two man teams competing. All of the tournaments were on Rayburn with one on Toledo-Bend. They pay out money prizes and give drawing items away. Each boat has a captain that must be 21 years old and usually is a dad. If you log into SETXsports, I believe there is information about it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

loopy said:


> ... Each boat has a captain that must be 21 years old and usually is a dad. ...


Sometimes granddads :smile:

The SETx tournaments are really excellent. Top notch organization. I highly recommend getting your youngsters involved.


----------



## Grey Duck (Aug 24, 2016)

In Texas FFA funds a program for an independent fishing team at each school chapter. Many schools with an FFA Program have a high school fishing team including Klien ISD. The school will not provide funding of any sorts for legal reasons. I think the criteria through the FFA is to have one chapter sponsored tournament a year and an FFA Advisor(teacher) manage the team. All team members attend boaters education class for certification. They only supply a limited amount of funding that must be applied for by the chapter. The chapter team can fish any and all water tournaments as they wish simply keep a log as such. This is part of the outdoor education classes. My daughters chapter was very active and fished a tournament every month for two years straight. All winnings were applied to the chapter account to expand the team and purchase more equipment.


----------



## Grey Duck (Aug 24, 2016)

*teams*

In Texas FFA funds a program for an independent fishing team at each school chapter. Many schools with an FFA Program have a high school fishing team including Klien ISD. The school will not provide funding of any sorts for legal reasons. I think the criteria through the FFA is to have one chapter sponsored tournament a year and an FFA Advisor(teacher) manage the team. All team members attend boaters education class for certification. They only supply a limited amount of funding that must be applied for by the chapter. The chapter team can fish any and all water tournaments as they wish simply keep a log as such. This is part of the outdoor education classes. My daughters chapter was very active and fished a tournament every month for two years straight. All winnings were applied to the chapter account to expand the team and purchase more equipment.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

We live in Lakeway, and Lake Travis High School has a fishing team. My daughter who is a freshman there could not care less...


----------

